# Lower Blue & Upper C, late season fun!!!!



## miahski2 (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice Mattie, Ill be sure to stop in, Just picked up a new raft, missing a few of the essentials (life Jacket, Paddles, pump, and splash tops), heading up to the Upper C for its maiden voyage and maybe a Lower Blue in the afternoon. Dont worry, I have plenty of Beer!!!


----------

